# My First Baby Blanket



## KatyJ (Feb 15, 2014)

After lots of lurking and the occasional plea for help, I finally have something to share. I just finished my first baby blanket. Now I have to make another- my friend is having twins!

Katy in Mount Shasta, CA


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Katy,

Look at your grin...that says it all. Congratulations! The baby blanket turned out lovely, especially with what looks to be a crocheted edging. Clue us in. What pattern / stitch and yarn did you use?

Ginny


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

You did very well! Keep up the good work. :thumbup:


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Janicesei (Jan 8, 2014)

It is so beautiful! You did a great job. The pattern is so smoothly done and shows how beautiful your stitches are and the care you took in your work.

You will do fine on your second one, the babies will love them and mom will hold them precious.

Wonderful present.


----------



## mooseymom93 (May 1, 2013)

Beautiful blanket for a lucky little one. Love the color, edging and pattern.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful !!!!!


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

That is beautiful! I love the color! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## KatyJ (Feb 15, 2014)

Thank you Ginny.

I used a tuck stitch with the No.2p punchcard on my bulky. Tension was 4 and yarn is Caron Simply Soft. 

LOL! As for the smile..... My husband was making a rude comment while taking my picture!


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

Gorgeous blanket.


----------



## KatyJ (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks to the kind people in this group for your encouragement and kind words.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

beautiful work  baby will be cozy & warm


----------



## momchacha (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh my....The same thing happened to me many years ago. I crocheted a blanket for a friend/co-worker who was expecting and then she announced she was expecting twins, so I quickly made a second blanket. Then, just as she completed her 7th month she went into labor and delivered TRIPLETS! This was 38 years ago and it was a surprise to everyone, even the doctors. I quickly got busy making a third blanket.


----------



## KathyT (Apr 3, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Very nice blanket! I love the colour!


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Congratulations!...Your blanket looks great!


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

Lovely!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Lovely blanket :-D


----------



## Pamick (Dec 31, 2012)

Gorgeous blanket &#128516;&#128516;


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

It's lovely Katy. :thumbup:


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Just lovely


----------



## Anouchic (May 14, 2014)

Beautiful! Lovely work.


----------



## Stitch Witch (Aug 24, 2013)

Great job! Your proud smile is for the blanket, no matter what the hubby was saying!! Keep up the great work.


----------



## Savta Shelly (May 21, 2014)

Beautiful. I have some advice I learned some time ago from a friend who sent a lovely family picture w/kids, grandkids, in short the entire family to a dear aunt who lives quite far. The backdrop to this photo was her living room, sofa in the rear, leaning across the back of it a lovely reversible cable afghan. Well, this now elderly aunt just loved the photo. Her reaction was that, her baby blanket still looked great (to the exasperation of her niece). Lesson learned: knit baby blankets in non baby colors & motifs in order for it to be eventually repurposed & upgraded to the living room sofa.


----------



## Chainstitcher (May 6, 2011)

There is no hiding the smile that indicates: I DID IT!!
I love your first blanket, and I know there will be many more!
Ruth


----------



## marciechow (Mar 19, 2014)

Just Beautiful!


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Very, very nice. Congratulations


----------



## effiemae (Feb 14, 2013)

Very beautiful and well done.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Very nice job! She will be delighted!


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

Your husband must be related to mine! Well, your blanket is beautiful and you should be proud! Congrats!!


----------



## pdljmpr (Dec 16, 2011)

Very nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Great accomplishment for your first project. Just think, it will only get better from here. Now that you are over the threshold of knowing you can do this, you will be amazed what else you will be able to do.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

It's very nice, congratulations on your first completed project. Please advise the yarn and color it looks like a good match for my DDs nursery


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful blanket. I don't machine knit 'YET' but it is on my agenda; just not sure which machine to start off with and if there are any stores here that I can view and try out a machine before purchasing.


----------



## llamagenny (Feb 26, 2013)

Did you hand crochet the edging? It is really attractive--I am always looking for good edgings. And did you use a standard, midgauge, or bulky machine? I want to use my stash of simply soft yarn--it seems a little too thick for my standard. Very nice work and great project.


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

The second one will be easier.


----------



## henderpag (Dec 15, 2013)

It's lovely, I love the colour. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

It's beautiful, you did a wonderful job on it. Love your smile...that says it all.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

What a great blanket and color. GFY


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Very pretty blanket well done..&#128079;&#128079;


----------



## daleech (Nov 28, 2011)

Rude comment or not.. you have reason to have the big smile. It is just gorgeous!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lovely &#128158;


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful.  
I love Caron simply soft, both for my LK150 and my Brother KH 260.
Can you tell us how many stitches you cast on, tension and how many skeins it took.
Thanks,


----------



## memere0211 (Nov 1, 2013)

great job!!!


----------



## KatyJ (Feb 15, 2014)

Thank you Dagmar. 

I used all of the needles on my Brother KH260 and the tension was 4. It took 5 skeins of yarn, including the edging. 

Katy


----------



## KatyJ (Feb 15, 2014)

Thank you Dagmar.

I used the entire bed of my Brother KH 260. It took 5 skeins, including the edging and the tension was 4.

Katy


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

KatyJ said:


> Thank you Dagmar.
> 
> I used the entire bed of my Brother KH 260. It took 5 skeins, including the edging and the tension was 4.
> 
> Katy


Thank you very much, Katy.
This may be my next..or next ...or next....
But definitely soon to do project.
I knit a lot of charity and this would be great!


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nice


----------

